# Wtj Heard Co.club 2005-06 Season



## Dehunt (Dec 2, 2004)

Looking for club in Heard County for next year.Want a good qdm club or close to it.I had talked to a guy named mark about a club in heard co.on the old message board before it crashed.The club was under m & m,or new river.
If anyone knows this club or mark please pm me.Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2004)

DEhunt, we have a couple of members here who either hunt those clubs or have.  PM Southern Steel and see if he still has Marks info.

Jim


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 2, 2004)

Mark New  He was Swampman 38 before   don't know if he's registered again or not but he has some good property. think Gary Mercer is next door. If you can't find him I can get in touch with him for you.  mj


----------



## Dehunt (Dec 11, 2004)

btt


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hey Dehunt,*

Did you get my PM with the contact info? Our club in Heard County will have some openings as well. HPostelle has the info and I can answer some questions as well.


----------



## Jkidd (Dec 13, 2004)

Can one of you guys send me Marks #?? I had it saved in PMs before the crash. We was souppost to get together for a rabbit hunt this season.

Jason


----------

